# Help Need A Show Name!



## Amaya pony (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking for a show name for a Cremello Quarter Horse gelding called "Louie"

His owner was hoping to have "Blue Moon" in it but I'd love to see what you guys can come up with!

Cheers!:runninghorse2:


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

Baby Blue Moon or Midnight Blue Moon.That all I can think of right now.Hope these help.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

What will you show in?

"Over the Moon" would go well for jumping...

Moonstruck

Once in a Blue Moon


----------



## Amaya pony (Jan 3, 2018)

The owner is wanting compete mostly in dressage


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Amaya pony said:


> The owner is wanting compete mostly in dressage


Dancing on the Moon


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Claire de la Lune??? 
Not sure if that's taken already though...


----------



## crazyredchestnut (Apr 3, 2018)

Louie is such a sweet name! <3 You could try 'Louie de la Lune' or 'Louie on/of the Moon'


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Louie's Blue Moon? Blue Moon Lou?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dancing under a Blue Moon

King Louie

Cream of the Crop

Having a hard time connecting a cream QH with a blue moon...


----------

